# Black Gloss Stripes on Platinum Grey Metallic Paint



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Would be interested in your comments on the color combination of my 2012 Beetle Turbo.


----------



## Stingme1975 (Mar 12, 2012)

I like the look from the rear of the beetle with stripes. Im not totally sold on the front view though. I like the gray color thougg with dark stripes.


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

Stingme1975 said:


> I like the look from the rear of the beetle with stripes. Im not totally sold on the front view though. I like the gray color thougg with dark stripes.


I like it. And whoever installed them did a good job as well.

The top isn't done right? Doesn't look like it and i prefer it that way. as for the front, i would probably only do the hood and not the front bumper

but when it comes down to color combo, Thumbs up :thumbup:


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

TexasBulldog said:


> I like it. And whoever installed them did a good job as well.
> 
> The top isn't done right? Doesn't look like it and i prefer it that way. as for the front, i would probably only do the hood and not the front bumper
> 
> but when it comes down to color combo, Thumbs up :thumbup:


Most of the top is not done because of the sunroof. It does pick up from the back of the sunroof to the rear window which is the Platinum Grey Metallic color. Thanks for your comments. I get thumbs up everywhere I go. Really glad I added the stripes especially in gloss black. My wife wanted white but I was able to talk her out of it. With all of the black trim, I think the white would have stood out like a sore thumb.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Stripes*

I like the stripes were they installed by the dealer from second skin?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Reminds me of a combo Mini uses and it is a nice looking combo on both the Mini and the 
Beetle. :thumbup:


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Looks Great


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

jpitzer4 said:


> I like the stripes were they installed by the dealer from second skin?


 
Yes they were from Second Skin. Added the turbo stripe as well.


----------



## Dennis R (Jul 17, 2012)

It is a great color combination. Installation looks great also. Enjoy your Beetle.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Dennis R said:


> It is a great color combination. Installation looks great also. Enjoy your Beetle.


 Thank you Dennis. I am really glad we choose the Platinum Grey Metallic paint. I usually go for black or blue metallic so this was a big departure for me. Glad you like the color. I also felt the gloss black stripes would make a striking look.


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

I really like them. The installer did a good job. I'm looking to have my car done in the future.


----------



## BoyoUK (Dec 3, 2012)

Thumbs up from me on that colour combo. I was thinking about getting the stripes on my Candy White, but I think it would look ridiculous, what with the black & white accenting on the side skirt.


----------

